# Decision time...



## Fred Beer (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm upgrading from my trusty gaggia classic after 5 years of great service paired with a vario. I have a small space for my rocket and can't decide between an appartmento which is at £964 at BB or a new Cellini v3 PID Which I have been offered at a reduced price of 1,100 - both will fit the space.

Having PID'd the classic and found that very useful for improving my consistency I'm tempted to go for the third iteration of the Cellini as its boiler is insulated and the PID would prove useful as I like to use different blends/single origins.

i will likely upgrade my grinder in time - fancy a fausto but in the meantime am happy to wait and use the vario for a little longer!

id appreciate your thoughts on my decision

ps I can't push myself up in budget for the r58 so am looking for the best rocket/grinder combo I can for around £1500

many thanks

Freddy


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

The rocket v3 may have a PID, but it is a heat exchanger like the apartamento. You will still need to temp surf them.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Give Machina Espresso a shout and see what they can do as a package.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Having an insulated boiler just makes things harder for the PID though, does it not? Means that it takes longer for the temperature to react (especially downwards). Though sure it saves electricity. On a db I'd ideally want the steam boiler to be insulated but not necessarily the brew boiler. Or am I off track?


----------

